# 6th Annual Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Fest



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

6th Annual Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival

June 27th & 28th, 2014 ~ Galveston County Fairgrounds

Guaranteed $15,000.00 in Prize Money - Plus Calcutta & Side Pots

Live Music Both Days - Open to public

Friday, June 27th: *FREE*
Dub Miller Band

Saturday, June 28th: $10 at the Gate
Scooter Brown Band, Johnny Lee, and Cody Johnson Band

*Register before May 1st and save $50. Law enforcement, first responders, military, etc. receive $100 off entry fees!*

For more info visit: www.tailsandtunes.com or find us on Facebook


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

*Register before May 1st and save $50. Law enforcement, first responders, military, etc. receive $100 off entry fees!*

http://tailsandtunes.com/product/2014-tails-tunes-team-registration


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

*www.tailsandtunes.com*


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

The first 50 teams to register, will be automatically entered to win a VIP table($400 value). That includes beer, soda, and BBQ for 6 people.


VIP tables can be purchased at http://tailsandtunes.com/payment.html


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

A little less than two weeks out. You can register online at www.tailsandtunes.com.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Mathew said:


> The first 50 teams to register, will be automatically entered to win a VIP table($400 value). That includes beer, soda, and BBQ for 6 people.
> 
> VIP tables can be purchased at http://tailsandtunes.com/payment.html


14 more teams to go before we draw a winner for the VIP table.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Weâ€™ve started to accumulate some really nice raffle items. Engel Coolers, Shotguns, Pistols, Rifles, BBQ Pits, Fishing Rods, Tackle, Apparel, etc...

Bring and extra $5 for a ticket. All proceeds go to The 100 Club, and Marcus Luttrells Team Never Quit.

Thanks to Spring Guns & Ammo, The Dale Company, Alvin Equipment, and Reel Wet for the raffle items!


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Still not too late to enter a team. You can register at the Galveston County Fairgrounds before the capt meeting at 7:00. The Calcutta will follow.

FREE admission to the concert tonight.
DUB MILLER - brought to you by the Red Neck Country Club.


----------



## chevy_56 (Jul 16, 2008)

*tails and tunes*

I hope the tournament is going great! I'm trying to make it to see the bands tonight. Do you know who can confirm the band times? The Tails and Tunes website shows 9pm for Cody Johnson but the bands website and facebook show 10:30 start. Im trying to make it from out of town. Thanks


----------

